# Good tankmate for convict and salvini?



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 29 gal tank with a 2.5 inch convict and 2.5 inch salvini. I wanted to put another cichlid in with them. Both of them are pretty aggressive. I was thinking either between a Firemouth or green terror. Also when the fish do get bigger i will move them into a 55 gal. thanks for the help and input.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

In all honesty your tank is full up on cichlids, even in the 55 gallon.

You can alternatively add other non-cichlid species to make the tank look busier - such as tetra's, cory cats, pleco's, danio's, gourami's ect.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> In all honesty your tank is full up on cichlids, even in the 55 gallon.
> 
> You can alternatively add other non-cichlid species to make the tank look busier - such as tetra's, cory cats, pleco's, danio's, gourami's ect.


I agree. Full already.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe a jewel cichlid of similar size might work in a 55.


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. I was just really busy lately. I think that you guys are right I will just keep those two cichlids. I was wondering if you guys knew what fish would do best. I would really like a scavenger or algae eating type but i am not too fond of plecos. I was thinking about corys but i have read about some mixed results. Thank you guys for the help. I am pretty knew to keeping cichlid and really appreciate the help


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you could try a pictus cat, mine always fight back against the cichlids, so they arent taken advantage of easily, though my 4-line pictus is much better. i would recommend a 4-line pictus cat for that mix, as mine lives with a salvini and a con, along with flowerhorns and the like.


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

How big does it get? Bc i am looking for something that doesnt exceed 6-7", or small active fish that school that is why I was wondering about corys. Thanks for the help.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

My last four-line pictus hit 8 inches, but I don't think they get much bigger than that. In general, I think four-line pictus are more aggressive, and they prefer to be kept solo. The spotted pictus prefer to shoal and be kept in groups of 3 or more. The spotted pictus usually won't exceed 5-6 inches.


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

Would a couple of silver dollars fair well or would they get too big?


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Most silver dollars only get about 5 inches, but they need space to swim in. A 4ft tank is the smallest I would recommend for them.

If your salvini turns out to be male, you'll be looking to get rid of fish in a hurry.


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do silver dollars grow fast? I know that is pretty hard question to answer.

Do males really get that agressive? I think that it is a male but it is starting to develop a black blotch on its dorsal fin, but i will hold judgment on that until it gets a little bigger...I am really hoping it is a female though, because size is a little bit more manageable and I have read they are more brighter, and now after what you said their temper.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

I wouldn't say they grow super fast, but I've never kept them in an environment where I could feed them specifically and really pamper them. They have always been a dither fish for me.

Male salvini's will definitley become aggressive. Convicts are tough too, but the eventual size despairity would favor the salvini. Unless of course you have a female (which it sounds as though you might 'black splotch in the dorsal') then it might not be as bad.

A 29g just isn't quite large enough for a salvini IMO. Its not the right shape, and there isn't enough room. A solo female would probably be ok for a while, but a male would need a 40g breeder minimum IMO.


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah my plan is to move them into a 55 or hopefully a 75 gallon tank when my finances are a little better but it probably will not be until next summer. I will be looking though in the mean time on craigslist. Sometimes you get lucky and find that someone is doing a fire sale and liquidating his assets. That is why i was asking if they grow quickly. To see if i could have them there before everyone got too big.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Here in Florida you can get a complete 55 gallon set up at Walmart for $155. That includes tank, filter, heater and hood with lights. So, I wouldn't pay any more than $100 or $75 for a used one. Here everyone wants so much for their used stuff I found Walmart was cheaper. Good luck with everything.


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really?!?!?!? I am going to have to look into that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Salvini can get down right Nasty, i caught mine a few times chasing around a male convict twice his size, then i tap on the glass, and he comes after my finger! little buggers more aggressive then i was told they will get, oh well, hes cute, and it isnt like my flowerhorns cant defend themselves.


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yea my salvini especially during feeding time gets real nasty towards the convict...and sometimes i find the salvini almost hunting the convict creeping up on it and then striking...but I love my salvini it is an amazing fish


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

i have read places where they say lowering the temp and having a bare tank reduces aggression is this true?


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

i have a 55g w/ a full grown male convict, 4'' female salvini, and a 3.5'' firemouth, w/ 5 swordtails. i don't have any aggression issues at all. i have an emperor 400 and rena xp3 canister and do once a week water changes. the swordtails have been breeding, but move the babies to a 10g tank.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I recommend a rock....they may have a good chance standing up to convicts


----------

